# JBuilder vs. Eclipse



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2005)

Habe ich zufällig beim Googlen nach Informationen über Ant gefunden.
Es ist nicht mehr das aktuellste PDF-File, aber für die, die sich informieren möchten, oder sich nicht entscheiden können, welche IDE sie nun mal probieren sollten, ist dieses PDF-File vielleicht interessant.
http://info.borland.de/newsletter/nl04_1/JBXDev/JB_Eclipse.pdf

Es könnte allerdings auch sein, dass Borland dieses PDF zu Marketingzwecken geschrieben hat, also vielleicht nicht alles so auf die Goldwaage legen. :wink:


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Mai 2005)

grrr, dat is ja wirklich von Borland. Sollte so etwas nicht von Unabhänigen zusammen gestellt werden?


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mai 2005)

Seit wann ist Werbung unabhängig?


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Mai 2005)

Finde Werbung in der man sich mit anderen namentlich genannten Produkten vergleicht billig. 
Ein direkter Vergleich sollte unabhängig sein, naja ist auch egal - habs nicht mal vollständig gelesen.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2005)

Große Teile dieser Werbung ist auch einfach sachlich falsch.
Besonders gefällt mir der Funktionsvergleich. Entweder der Autor hatte keine Ahnung wie man Eclipse bedient, oder verbreitet absichtlich falsche Informationen.
Schön sind auch solche Sachen:



```
Borland        Eclipse
Nicht verwendete
Variablen grau                ja             nein
darstellen
```
Stimmt schon. In Eclipse werden nicht verwendetet Variablen nicht grau sondern gelb markiert.  :roll: 
Ruhig mal ganz durchlesen, JBuilder hat noch viele solcher 'Vorteile'  :lol:


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Mai 2005)

hehe - L-ectron-X meinte ja, dass das nicht mehr am aktuellsten ist.


----------



## Sky (20. Mai 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ruhig mal ganz durchlesen, JBuilder hat noch viele solcher 'Vorteile'  :lol:



Oh ja!

Benutzerfreundlichkeit: 
 - JBuilder bietet eine intuitiv bedienbare Benutzerschnittstelle, die auf Borlands Erfahrung als Marktführer für Entwicklerwerkzeuge basiert.
 - Die Eclipse-Benutzerschnittstelle wird häufig als verwirrend empfunden.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehe - L-ectron-X meinte ja, dass das nicht mehr am aktuellsten ist.


Das pdf bezieht sich laut Überschrifft auf Eclipse 3.0 ist ist damit in großen Teilen ganz einfach falsch.
Hab erst mit 3.0 angefangen. Kann also nichts dazu sagen wie die 2er Version war.


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2005)

Eclipse ist schon ein tolles Tool, welches ich auch beruflich verwende.
In Verbindung mit myeclipse ist die Strutsunterstützung schon ganz ordentlich. Im Vergleich zu den Features zum JBuilder in der enterprise Version kann eclipse auch mit diversen Plugins nicht mithalten. Auch wenn das besagte PDF Marketing ist, muss man doch eingestehen, dass vieles davon wahr ist.
Der Preis des Jbuilders relativiert sich schnell, wenn man mit dem JBuilder produktiver als mit Eclipse ist. Personalkosten sind heutzutage die entscheidenden Kosten.


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Mai 2005)

Jo, kann gut sein, aber für meine Bedürfnisse ist Eclipse aussreichend und mir gefällt es einfach, mich nervt es nur dass teilweise die Codevervollstellung rumbugt und er mir manchmal Fehler ankreidet, die ich längst behoben habe. Und ich finde er sollte erst nach Fehler suchen wenn ich ihm das sage, es nervt irgendwie dass er mir schon was unterstreicht womit ich noch nicht fertig bin. 
Und bei 2 von 20 Versuchen fehlt bei mir unter "Projekt - Run As - " das "Java Application" dort steht dann nur "Eclipse Application" und ich muss das Menü schließen und noch mal öffnen.
Das sind nur Kleinigkeiten, aber wenn man nach Fehlern sucht oder es eilig hat kann einen das zur Weißglud bringen.
Oder sind das nur noch Kinderkrankheiten des M4?


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mai 2005)

Du kannst doch selbst einstellen was Eclipse dir ankreidet und was nicht... Ansonsten einfach mal Strg-S drücken


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Mai 2005)

Ne was er ankreidet ist schon OK nur wann nicht. Und den Geheimtrick mit Strg- S kenn ich


----------



## dotlens (23. Mai 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und bei 2 von 20 Versuchen fehlt bei mir unter "Projekt - Run As - " das "Java Application" dort steht dann nur "Eclipse Application" und ich muss das Menü schließen und noch mal öffnen.
> Das sind nur Kleinigkeiten, aber wenn man nach Fehlern sucht oder es eilig hat kann einen das zur Weißglud bringen.
> Oder sind das nur noch Kinderkrankheiten des M4?


Als 3.0 user hab ich das problem jedenfalls nicht 
lange warten müssen wir ja nicht mehr bis --> 3.1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mai 2005)

ach gott ist das ein grottenschlechter artikel

Die Argumentation ist wohl von ner Tippse, genau wie die Erfahrung mit Eclipse. Omg


JBuilder ist gut - Eclipse nicht
JBuilder hat tolle Doku - Eclipse nicht
JBuilder hat nen grünen Hintergrund - Eclipse nicht

Oh man ist das erbärmlich, auch wenn manche Sachen stimmen...sehr sehr viel davon ist absoluter Quatsch

Nicht viele Neuerungen von Eclipse 2.1 -> 3.0 *hust*

wahu, das hier ist der geilste Satz...



> Nichts ist wirklich kostenlos. Bei JBuilder sind die Kosten transparent. Bei Eclipse
> handelt es sich um versteckte Kosten und Unwägbarkeiten, die sich erst im
> Laufe der Zeit vollständig erkennen lassen. Lizenzgebühren machen nur ein
> kleinen Teil des TCO aus und können im Vergleich zu Kosten, die aus
> ...




Recht interessant "nichts ist wirklich kostenlos", na ja ich hab noch nix bezahlt für meine Eclipse-Version. 
Mitarbeiterschulungen u.s.w. -> sind die bei Borland kostenlos? Cool..dann geh ich da mal hin ;d

Zum Thema IBM - Borland: IMHO ist IBM den Borland'lern bei weitem überlegen, wenn ich IBM Rational Application Developer mit dem JBuilder X vergleiche. Das sind 2 Welten. Die Integration diverser IBM/externer Technologien u.s.w. und einfach nur genial, genau wie die Benutzerfreundlichkeit und die angebotenen Hilfen bei IBM (IBM Help Center).

Der Artikel ist echt der Knüller, schon alleine dafür gehört Borland verklagt (wegen Blödheit) ;D

Gruß seb


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mai 2005)

Oh nochwas: "Eclipse bietet nur wenige neue Funktionen..." und dann folgen 2 1/2 Seiten mit neuen Features..wie lachhaft


----------



## Beni (23. Mai 2005)

Manchmal wünschte ich ja, es gäbe eine Zensur im Netz. Oder ich hätte wenigstens einen grossen schweren Hammer um ihm jemandem über den Kopf zu schlagen... wie kann man nur solchen Blödsinn zusammenschreiben.

(Naja, was soll man erwarten. Der Text ist wohl nicht zufällig auf "Http:// ... borland ...)


----------



## Pulvertoastman (24. Mai 2005)

KSG9 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Nichts ist wirklich kostenlos. Bei JBuilder sind die Kosten transparent. Bei Eclipse
> > handelt es sich um versteckte Kosten und Unwägbarkeiten, die sich erst im
> > Laufe der Zeit vollständig erkennen lassen. Lizenzgebühren machen nur ein
> > kleinen Teil des TCO aus und können im Vergleich zu Kosten, die aus
> ...



Wo ist da der Widerspruch? Es wurde doch gar nicht behauptet, dass JBuilder Schulungen kostenlos seien.



			
				KSG9 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Thema IBM - Borland: IMHO ist IBM den Borland'lern bei weitem überlegen, wenn ich IBM Rational Application Developer mit dem JBuilder X vergleiche. Das sind 2 Welten. Die Integration diverser IBM/externer Technologien u.s.w. und einfach nur genial, genau wie die Benutzerfreundlichkeit und die angebotenen Hilfen bei IBM (IBM Help Center).
> 
> Der Artikel ist echt der Knüller, schon alleine dafür gehört Borland verklagt (wegen Blödheit) ;D



Das ist in der Tat eine persönliche Meinung. Aber warum muss dann Borland verklagt werden? Nur weil die Aussagen nicht deiner Meinung entsprechen? SCNR

Man sollte diesen Vergleich halt als Marketing ansehen und entsprechend werten. Sich darüber aufzuregen mündet in Diskussionen wie dieser hier, die keinem etwas bringen, ausser dass man sich halt aufgeregt hat.

Was man dabei als genial oder nicht empfindet ist Ansichtssache, gerade in Bezug auf Benutzerfreundlichkeit. man kommt halt immer mit dem am Besten zurecht, was den Erfahrungen am nächsten kommt. Ich empfinde z.B. eclipse als nicht sehr bedienungsfreundlich.  Ich mag auch die Oberfläche nicht. Aber das ist wirklich Geschmackssache.

Nebenbei ist JBuilderX nicht die aktuellste Version.  Wie aktuell die IBM RAD ist, mit der du JBuilder X vergleichst, weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Mai 2005)

Wie ist das in der Werbung? Kann z.B. VW in einem Werbespot behaubten das Renaults nicht so langehalten, schlechter aussehen, Mängel in der Sicherheit haben und ein schlechteres Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis aufweisen?
Und wenn's erlaubt ist, find ich's wie gesagt billig.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (24. Mai 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie ist das in der Werbung? Kann z.B. VW in einem Werbespot behaubten das Renaults nicht so langehalten, schlechter aussehen, Mängel in der Sicherheit haben und ein schlechteres Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis aufweisen?
> Und wenn's erlaubt ist, find ich's wie gesagt billig.



Ich sagte deswegen auch nicht Werbung, sondern Marketing.

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, denke aber dass es ein legitimes Mittel ist, eine Studie in Auftrag zu geben oder selber durch zu führen. Leider leidet darunter die Objektivität, da die Durchführende natürlich im Sinne des Geldgebers handelt. Es ist natürlich auch ein Mittel, dass, wie du richtig sagst billg (nicht im monetären Sinn ;-) ) ist. Dagegen habe ich mich auch nicht verwehrt, sondern nur dagegen, dass dieses oftmals als Aufreger für Anhänger des Produktes sorgt, dass, wie in diesem Fall, schlechter abschneidet. Sei es nun berechtigt oder auch nicht. Dadurch wird halt diesen _Studien_ eine Aufmerksamkeit zu Teil, die sie IMHO nicht verdienen.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mai 2005)

Eine Subjektive Sicht kann man ja auch erwarten wenn man sich ein solches Dokument auf der Borland-Site durchliest, problematisch finde ich nur, dass das Dokument eben auch sachlich falsch ist(und das vermutlich bewusst).


----------



## Pulvertoastman (24. Mai 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Subjektive Sicht kann man ja auch erwarten wenn man sich ein solches Dokument auf der Borland-Site durchliest, problematisch finde ich nur, dass das Dokument eben auch sachlich falsch ist(und das vermutlich bewusst).



Vermutlich ist das wohl so. Aber dieses Dokument ist halt keine Studie, sondern ein Whitepaper. Damit hat es sicherlich auch keinen Anspruch auf Objektivität. IMHO reicht es nicht aus, ein solches Dokument zu lesen sondern man sollte sich halt auch fragen, in welchem Kontext ein solches Dokument steht.

Nebenbei, um vielleicht ein wenig zum Amusement beizutragen, hat Borland offensichtlich seinen Standpunkt gewechselt:
http://www.itwriting.com/jbuilderfutures.php


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (27. Mai 2005)

Let's face it: Eclipse ist derzeit DAS Framework für IDEs. Eine ganze Menge Firmen geben derzeit ihre eigenen proprietären Frameworks auf, deren Wartung mittelfristig mehr Aufwand erfordert als der Wechsel zu Eclipse.
Speziell, wenn die IDE für mehrere Betriebssysteme/Rechnerplattformen zur Verfügung stehen soll.
Neben JBuilder ist das aktuell auch von Windrivers Sniff+ bekannt geworden, wobei das ja als IDE eh mehr ein Witz ist (und überteuert dazu).

Aus Sicht der Anbieter bedeutet das sicher nicht, daß man Eclipse als IDE für überlegen hält und wird wohl zunächst auch nichts an der Preispolitik ändern: für den Anwender kann es schließlich egal sein, ob ein Produkt auf einem eigenen Framework basiert oder auf dem von Eclipse.

Rein psychologisch dürfte das aber die Position von Eclipse kräftigen. Wenn selbst Konkurrenzprodukte zu Eclipse als Java-IDE auf dem Eclipse-Framework aufbauen, wird Eclipse auch als IDE zumindest stärkere Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen. Einige Anwender mögen sich auch fragen, warum man Eclipse "aus zweiter Hand" nehmen soll, wenn man es auch gleich direkt nehmen kann, zumal die Unterscheidung zwischen Eclipse als Framework und Eclipse als Java-IDE vielen nicht 100% klar ist.


----------

